# New to Wales



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Well after the longest sale process in history, we've finally landed in Wales! Just bought a place near Welshpool and loving it. If you're in the Welshpool area and fancy swapping tips etc, just let me know. In the process now of converting a barn into a double garage...which is fun!

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Welcome to Wales


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

welcome to wales fella


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

Finally 

Well done fella, hope you settle in well


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Welcome to wales :wave::thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Welcome!!


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Now you can put all those detailing products through a REAL test!! Winter in Wales.

Let the transformation into a Welshman begin.:lol:


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

wylie coyote said:


> Now you can put all those detailing products through a REAL test!! Winter in Wales.
> 
> Let the transformation into a Welshman begin.:lol:


*all year round in Wales


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Croeso i Gymru!


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Osarkon (Feb 20, 2011)

Welcome to the land of perpetual rain


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the warm welcomes guys.

I had noticed it likes to rain a bit here so have already cracked open the LSP for a top up to see me through to the winter prep early next month. Hopefully I'll have the garage finished by then and I can work away until the small hours...tinkering as they say :buffer:

Cheers again - loving Wales. Great roads (if full of tractors and tourists out our way) and, as a mountain biker too, some amazing riding. Spot on :thumb:

Ta


----------

